# Transformatori >  TC-80-5 un TCA-50-1 transformatori

## DanillaD

Ir kas zināms par TC-80-5 un TCA-50-1 transformatoriem? Googlē neatradu   ::  . Galvenais strāvas uzzināt.
Paldies

----------


## guguce

Izmēri ar bīdmēru vajadzīgo izvadu resnumu   ::

----------


## osscar

jābūt googlē - meklē ar krievu burtiem. Tur bija ieskanēti tie spravočniki. nekādi jaudīgie nebūs - 80 un 50W varētu būt.

----------


## juris90

> jābūt googlē - meklē ar krievu burtiem. Tur bija ieskanēti tie spravočniki. nekādi jaudīgie nebūs - 80 un 50W varētu būt.


 tā arī ir viens ir 80 otrs 50watīgs, tas pedejais cipars norada kautkadu rupnicas izstrādes numuru.

----------

